# Preaching book



## Ruben100 (Sep 22, 2007)

Planning to go archives bookstore what is the best book on preaching.
Is Bryan Chapel - Christ centered preaching 
Planning to buy a friend a book on preaching any recommendations
thank you for responding


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 22, 2007)

D. Martin Lloyd-Jones - Preaching and Preachers & C H Spurgeon - Lectures To My Students would be on the top of my list.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 22, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> D. Martin Lloyd-Jones - Preaching and Preachers & C H Spurgeon - Lectures To My Students would be on the top of my list.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 22, 2007)

The Lloyd-Jones book is excellent; also see if you can get The Preacher and Preaching, edited by Sam Logan. I've not read Chapell's book, but I can't believe you'd find anything in there that matches the three other books mentioned in this thread.


----------



## JOwen (Sep 22, 2007)

Recently I have become a big fan of Andrew W. Blackwood, whom Jay Adams calls "The greatest homiletition of the last century." Before you discount Blackwood because you have never heard of him, he was chair of Homiletics at Princeton for 17 years (early to mid 1900's). He wrote over 20 books on preaching including, Biographical Preaching for Today, Planning a Year’s Pulpit Work, Preaching In Time of Reconstruction, The Fine Art of Preaching, Pastoral Leadership, The Growing Minister, Doctrinal Preaching for Today, and his best work, in my judgment, The Preparation of Sermons. I would encourage all pastors, and especially those who believe preaching to be an art to read Jay Adams' "The Homiletical Innovations of Andrew W. Blackwood." Outstanding!
Things to wheat and chaff (not found in Lloyd-Jones or Spurgeon) are;
1. His passing remarks encouraging choirs.
2. Some use of progressive ideas such as a paid organist.
3. Endorcement of Barth as an example of a pulpit master (although himself renouncing Barth's theological method).

This man came from Scottish Covenanter & Seceder roots and _knows_ what preaching is. He calls preaching an art rather than a science. I love this thought of Blackwood, "Homiletics is the _science_ of which preaching is the _art_, of which a sermon is the _product._' He insists that the greatest power the preacher can posses in doctrinal and biographical preaching is imagination. Something he contends the Puritans had in abundance, and something we seem to have lost.

I can't say enough good about LLoyd-Jones and Spurgeon, but if you wish to study further, read Blackwood.


----------



## dannyhyde (Sep 22, 2007)

The two most insightful books I've read on preaching recently are Samuel Volbeda, _The Pastoral Genius of Preaching_ (Zondervan, 1960) and James Daane, _Preaching With Confidence_ (Eerdmans, 1980). 

The reason for their insightfulness is that they are not about technique and method (as Chapell), but about the theology of preaching: the preaching of the Word is the Word and that preaching is a redemptive event in the power of Spirit.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 22, 2007)

What about Dennis Johnson's [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Him-We-Proclaim-Preaching-Scriptures/dp/1596380543/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/102-7213516-3110515?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1190476461&sr=8-1"]Him We Proclaim[/ame]? I saw it at a friend's place and it really looks good, though I haven't read it yet myself.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 22, 2007)

Dabney's _Sacred Rhetoric_ (also titled _Evangelical Eloquence_)

Alexander's _Thoughts on Preaching_

Adam's _Preaching with Purpose_


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 22, 2007)

I have read Dabney's work several times. It is quite good. That is the first book that came to my mind.


----------



## Ruben100 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Back from Archive*

I ended up buying,
"Him We Proclaim- Preaching Christ From All The Scriptures" for my friend.
I also picked up for myself,
Luther in Context - David C. Steinmetz
History of Theology - Bengt Hagglund
Christian Spirituality High Middle Ages and Reformation - edited by Jill Rait


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2007)

William Perkins, _The Art of Prophesying_
William M. Taylor, _The Ministry of the Word_
James W. Alexander, _Thoughts on preaching: being contributions to homiletics_ 
Robert L. Dabney, _Sacred Rhetoric: or a Course of Lectures on Preaching_
Charles H. Spurgeon, _Lectures to My Students_


----------

